

Loving what I used to hate - bjcubsfan
http://sivers.org/hate

======
ggreer
I'm glad Sivers focused on the positive, but our preferences don't only change
to like more things. It would have been interesting to hear what Sivers used
to love that he now hates.

In fact, I think we end up enjoying fewer things as we get older. After all,
90% of everything is crap[1], and decades of experience make us better at
discerning quality. Also, the more memories we have, the less likely any new
one will compare favorably to our best ones.

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_law](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon's_law)

~~~
sivers
> what Sivers used to love that he now hates

Talking with wantrepreneurs about their business ideas. :-)

~~~
curiouslurker
Why do you hate it now?

~~~
sivers
Well really I was just making a little punchline here for HN.

But since you asked, after hearing hundreds of people's ideas, each wanting to
know what I think of them, I feel like something short-circuited in my head,
where the answer to all is just "I don't know, anymore."

It made me realize that it's not that I'm a fan of startups. I just like
making things. I'm always way more interested in my own things than other
people's things.

~~~
jacquesm
When someone asks you a question you are in no way obligated to answer.

------
trendoid
This is what scientific/rational beliefs are all about, open to new data and
susceptible to change. Normally, when your long held beliefs somehow become
part of your identity, it becomes harder to let go off them when contradicting
data arrives. Being ambivalent is also seen as a negative trait since it
signifies indecisive mind. There are shit loads of behaviors and expectations
that evolution has invented which not only are not relevant today but also
harm the society and individual in the long run.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Also, I'm not sure how you got to this being about scientific / rational
beliefs. I'd posit a persons emotion response to music is as irrational and
unscientific as they come. Changing ones mind about music down the track
(pun!) has nothing to do with an analysis of the data because, with regard to
music, "good" is entirely subjective, as distinct from "quality" with regard
to acuity.

I think this is the part of the 'science' that some people take issue with.
The 'scientific method' isn't always an appropriate way to view everything.

~~~
trendoid
Yes, I agree with the music bit. I had other examples in mind that Sivers
mentioned like his opinions about Indonesia and gym that changed overtime as
he got more exposure to both.

Science might not be the best way to view everything but I was pointing out to
the practice of constantly changing ones beliefs without putting extensive
emotional investment in any of them.

If I love someone today and tomorrow they turn out to be a betrayer, I will be
hurt but knowing humans are complex, I shouldn't be too surprised and change
my views about that person instead of living in denial.

------
general_failure
I guess the opposite applies as well. Hating what you used to love :) at least
for me this is very common.

------
gfodor
I'll back him up on the strength training -- you owe it to yourself to read
Starting Strength. I read it at the beginning of this year and can
definitively say it's changed my life.

~~~
oskarth
I'd change that to say: you owe it to yourself to _do_ Starting Strength (or
some other no-nonsense barbell program) for at least a month.

------
dnlserrano
The reverse is why I'll never get a tattoo... or at least _today_ I won't.

